# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  BIO-ESTIMULANTES

## NANCY NEYRA

_ESTIMADOS AMIGOS AGRICULTORES ADEMAS DEL ABONO BIOLOGICO AMINORGAN TENEMOS BIO-ESTIMULANTES :_   
-          *AMINOL FORTE 20*_: Es un formulado líquido con 19 aminoácidos libres de rápida absorción que activa  regula el metabolismo de la planta._ 
-          *FOSNUTREN 20*_: Es un formulado liquido con aminoácidos libre desarrollado para su empleo en épocas de consumos importantes de fósforo (formación del sistema radicular, flotación, formación de órganos de reserva y formación de semillas._ 
-          *KADOSTIM 20*_: Es un formulado liquido con aminoácidos libres desarrollado para su empleo en el crecimiento y maduración del fruto._ 
-          *HUMNIFORTE 20*_: Es un formulado liquido con alta concentración en aminoácidos libres recomendado especialmente como tratamiento de choque._  
RECIBAN UN CORDIAL SALUDO 
NANCY NEYRA.

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Solo una pregunta a Nancy.. Concretamente, cuanto gano en rendimiento de mi cultivo aplicando cualquiera de sus productos. Por ejemplo si siembro papa, cuanto aumento mi rendimiento por Ha, y cuanto mas de dinero gano al final de mi campana.

----------


## NANCY NEYRA

Estimado Sr.Benjamin con mucho gusto le respondo : 
SOLO APLICANDO EL ABONO BIOLÓGICO AMINORGAN, UN PROMEDIO DE 1 TN POR HECTAREA, LA PRODUCCIÓN AUMENTA ENTRE EL 30% AL 40%. SI APLICAMOS ADEMAS LOS BIOESTIMULANTES FOLIARES:  
A.-  FOSNUTREN. A DOSIS DE 1L/HA, APLICANDO EN PULVERIZACIÓN FOLIAR  O 3L/HA EN FERTIIRRIGACION PARA AUMENTAR LA MADUREZ, LA RIQUEZA EN FÉCULA Y EL DESARROLLO RADICULAR   
B.- KADOSTIN. A DOSIS DE 1 L/HA APLICANDO EN PULVERIZACIÓN FOLIAR O 3L/HA EN FERTIIRRIGACION, PARA FAVORECER LA FORMACIÓN DE AZUCARES, ASIMILACIÓN DE CLOROFILA Y LA MIGRACIÓN DE LA FÉCULA DESDE LOS ÓRGANOS VERDES A LOS TUBÉRCULOS  
APLICANDO EL ABONO ORGÁNICO AMINORGAN MAS ESTOS BIOESTIMULANTES FOLIARES, ASEGURAMOS UN AUMENTO EN LA PRODUCCIÓN EN EL ORDEN DE UN 100%. QUIERE DECIR SI POR HECTÁREA ESTABA RINDIENDO 10,000 SOLES CON EL ABONO Y LOS BIOESTIMULANTES NOS ASEGURAMOS UN INGRESO DE 20,000 SOLES

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Nancy, es decir que si aplico tu ultima recomendacion en el caso del maiz, entonces como por milagro incrementare mi rendimiento de 10 tm por Ha a 20 tm por Ha? eso pareceria un milagro. Si fuera asi, porque los maiceros peruanos no lo emplean y listo... dejamos de importar maiz...Tan facil seria solucionar el problema no????

----------


## NANCY NEYRA

ESTIMADO BENJAMIN.-
ESTOY RESPONDIENDO EN BASE A LA PRODUCCIÓN PROMEDIO QUE SE DA EN NUESTRO PAÍS, QUE FÁCILMENTE SE PUEDE DUPLICAR CON TECNOLOGÍAS MAS AVANZADAS. AHORA SI ME DICES QUE PARA CULTIVAR TU MAÍZ, USAS RIEGO TECNIFICADO Y POR ENDE APLICAS ABONOS LÍQUIDOS A TRAVÉS DE ESTE SISTEMA, ENTONCES NUESTROS PRODUCTOS TE PERMITIRÍAN UN INCREMENTO DEL 50% APROXIMADAMENTE, PERO SI PARA ABONAR TUS SUELOS USAS ENTRE 40 A 50 TN DE GUANO DE CORRAL POR TN ( TEN EN CUENTA QUE A TRAVÉS DE ESTE ABONO ORGÁNICO TRADICIONAL, LA PLANTA SOLO APROVECHA EL 30%, EL RESTO NO ES SOLUBLE NI SE DEGRADA POR LO TANTO NO LO APROVECHA LA PLANTA.
NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA EN OTROS PAÍSES RESPONDE CLARAMENTE A TU PREGUNTA, EN EL CULTIVO DE TOMATES EN IRAN, NUESTROS PRODUCTOS CASI TRIPLICARON LA PRODUCCIÓN, SINTETIZÁNDOLO EN 2 CARACTERÍSTICAS: CALIDAD Y PRECOCIDAD. NUESTROS PRODUCTOS PROPORCIONAN AL CULTIVO DE TOMATE:
A- PRECOSIDAD
B- UNIFORMIDAD EN CALIBRE
3- LLENADO DE FRUTOS
4- RESISTENCIA A GOLPES (MAYOR FACILIDAD EN EL TRASPORTE)
5- COLORACION
6- PRODUCCION
LOS SUELOS ESTABAN TOTALMENTE MALTRADOS POR EL USO INDISCRIMINADO DE INSECTICIDAS, PESTICIDAS Y AGROQUIMICOS COMO LA UREA, QUE EN LUGAR DE MEJORAR AL SUELO LO ESTABAN AGOTANDO , NUESTRO PAÍS TIENE UNA REALIDAD MUY PARECIDA
MIENTRAS QUE EN LA ZONA DE ALMERIA, MURCIA Y ALICANTE EN ESPAÑA, LOS SUELOS  ESTÁN MEJOR CONSERVADOS Y LA APLICACIÓN DE NUESTROS PRODUCTOS SON EN MENOR CANTIDAD, CON RESULTADOS POSITIVOS
AHORA QUE EL INTERNET ESTA A LA MANO DE TODOS, SERIA BUENO QUE TE INFORMES SOBRE LA EXPERIENCIA DE NUESTROS PRODUCTOS EN EL MUNDO TE INVITO A ENTRAR EN NUESTRA WEB DE ESPAÑA www.inagrosa.es 
ENCONTRARAS EN LA BIBLIOTECA  MAS DE 150 INFORMES TECNICOS DE EXPERIMENTOS EN CAMPO Y OTROS, Y EN TECNOLOGIA PODRAS TAMBIEN INFORMARTE DE COMO INAGROSA HA DESARROLLADO UNA TECNOLOGIA PROPIA QUE HA SUPERADO TODAS LAS PRUEBAS A LAS QUE HA SIDO SOMETIDA,  ENCONTRARAS TODOS LOS INFORMES QUE ASI LO GARANTIZAN. 
RECIBE UN CORDIAL SALUDO, 
NANCY NEYRA.
VENTAS-LIMA.

----------

